# Trail cam recommendations



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi all,

I've never used a trail cam before, but would like to. I have a spot where I saw one turkey last year that seems to be free of other hunters. I'd love to set up a camera there to see what kind of turkey action that spot actually sees. Any recommendations on a camera? 

Seems like all the so-called cellular cameras don't work too well, so I'm willing to hike back and forth to a spot to get the camera footage.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Browning strike force are my favorites

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I bought an Ape Man last year I really liked and it was very affordable. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I’ve always had pretty good luck with stealth cams, but that doesn’t mean there’s not better out there.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I buy trail cameras for a living. Tons of fun. Anymore, there are a lot of cameras that do a great job and the price points have come down substantially over time as technology has improved. What a $200 camera once was, a $99 camera easily can beat these days. But a $200 camera has got some features now that they didn't think possible.

Stealth Makes some pretty good cameras. They struggled a few years back, but have corrected the ship and are doing some good things. 

Browning Strike Ops is a very good camera. On the Night Image tests, Browning Routinely is in the top tier for almost all of their cameras. 

Moultrie makes some good cameras also. As does Covert, Bushnell, SpyPoint, Cuddeback, Spartan (HCO), et. al. Most of the majors do a pretty good job. 

I will say, if you buy a $49 camera, don't expect $129 results. The guts of the processor, LEDs, and image sensor usually aren't that great and you'll notice night image issues or blurry images when critters are moving. 

I've helped Develop Cabela's Cameras and design them. I will say that the day images of the cameras are probably the best on the market (Browning is probably a close 2nd) in my tests and in the field. The night images are pretty good and I'd say Browning has us beat there. 

Whatever you do, get a quality SD Card (Class 10 or higher). What you think are camera issues are usually SD Card Corruption issues. Also, get lithium batteries. It costs more in the short run, but you'll get better images (especially night images) with lithium. Alkaline struggles in temperature changes and cold weather. Also, as Alkaline power declines, so does the power output. Lithium gives 100% until the battery is dead. But that is also a struggle with lithium batteries on the camera battery meter. It shows 100%. If the battery power meter shows low battery on a lithium, change them, there won't be much left. 

Happy to answer any questions you may have. I probably know more than the average bear about design, guts, make up, brands, and some of the nitty gritty of cameras.


----------



## Leamon (Feb 1, 2018)

legacy said:


> I've always had pretty good luck with stealth cams, but that doesn't mean there's not better out there.


Those are some great shots, Legacy. What camera were those shots taken with?


----------

